# The Paper Ark



## Fāna Farouche (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello,

Regarding 'lists' of 'anthro' books etc.

I know there are a few lists out there of relevant anthro type texts but I've always found them to be woefully short.

To counter this I began, a while ago, developing my own list (currently at a couple of thousand volumes at this point, I don't actually know).

I long had the intention of building a database driven website for this purpose. It would employ an SQL database with a PHP driven front end, but times changed and I began to favour a server-side javascript approach. Code was written.

Times changed, plans were laid aside.

Anyway, long story short, whilst I fully intend to pursue the original project (an online database of all anthro titles from ancient times to the present) I am also aware that shit happens and ambition is for nought.

So here's the list.









						The Paper Ark Bibliography
					

The Paper Ark Bibliography Australia Rita Lee Chapman ( - ) Winston - A Horse's Tale (2013) horses, ISBN 9781490368962 Kenneth Cook (1929 - 1987) Play Little Victims (1978) Complete Paul Kidd ( - ) Mus of Kerbridge (1995) Not Complete Elyne Mitchell (1913 - 2002) The Silver Brumby (1958) Horses S...




					docs.google.com
				





Please be aware that this is a working document, and as such, bits of it are entirely my own working vernacular, also some titles are not actually anthro. It is very much a work in progress. It is however a much longer list, so that's something.


----------

